# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  help

## cyrilke

the malware am having a problem with keeps appearing when am on the next and it checks the local disk itself

----------


## миднайт

Pls. run the script



```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('c:\windows\bill112.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-7414449733-9594903085-121606147-1662\windll.exe,explorer.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFile('C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-7414449733-9594903085-121606147-1662\windll.exe,explorer.exe');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\bill112.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','sysfbtray');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

after reboot load the quarantine here up : http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php
Pls. repeat all the logs

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *2*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

